# Facelets + EJB3



## babuschka (9. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich mit dem Thema Java EE etwas stärker auseinander setzen und plane hierzu eine kleine Web Anwendung zu entwickeln. Da ich Facelets sehr elegant finde und diese auch als Zukunft der JSF gelten möchte ich diese als Frontend Technologie einsetzen.

Im Backend würde ich auf EJB3 setzen, da ich mich gerade damit verstärkt auseinander setzen will und ich EJB3 für gut und relativ einfach halte.

Das ganze soll dan in einem EAR-Projekt realisiert werden, das ein EJB-Modul wie ein Web-Modul für die Facelets beinhaltet.

Was mir unklar ist, ist wie ich die Kommunikation zwischen den Facelet UIs und den EJBs realisieren soll.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch weiterhelfen oder hat einen guten Tutorial bzw. Buch Tip.

Viele Dank
Florian


----------



## babuschka (11. Sep 2009)

Ich habe mich jetzt noch für Seam entschlossen, da der integrative Aspekt von Seam mich überzeugt hat.


----------



## JanHH (12. Sep 2009)

Wollte dir auch gerade zu seam raten. bin auch dabei mich da einzuarbeiten. Finde allerdings die Konfigurationsarbeit, bis es überhaupt mal läuft, relativ nervig. Weder die jboss tools noch seam-gen erzeugen auf Anhieb wirklich fehlerfreie, funktionierende Projekte, ist mein Eindruck.


----------



## JanHH (15. Sep 2009)

Übrigens kapselt seam auch den Zugriff auf die Zeile der DataTable.. Listen zum Anklicken und das automatische zur-Verfügung-stellen des angeklickten Elements ist da fester Bestandteil und bedarf nur ein paar Zeilen Code.


----------

